# أنواع الأحجار المستخدمة للبناء



## احمدعباس79 (23 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم 
أقدم لكم ملخص عن أنواع الاحجار المستخدمة للبناء 
وأرجو الفائدة لجميع أعضاء المنتدى​يرجع مصدر جميع أنواع الأحجار[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] [/FONT]المستخدمة للبناء وغيره إلى ثلاثة أنواع هي:-[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'][/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']* [/FONT]الصخور الاندفاعية وهي الأكثر[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] [/FONT]صلابة والمفضل استخدامه للبناء[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] ..
** [/FONT]الصخور الرسوبية ومنها ينشأ الجبس وهي مادة[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] [/FONT]رابطه عضويه غنية عن التعريف[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'].[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']*** [/FONT]الصخور المتحولة ومنها الرخام ويستخرج منها[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] [/FONT]بعض المواد المستخدمة للعزل الحراري في البناء[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']..

[/FONT]هذه كانت مقدمة موجزة عن الحجر ومصادره وسيتم تناول استخدامه في الإنشاء والتصميم[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] [/FONT]الداخلي[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']...

[/FONT]اولاً:- الحجر في[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] [/FONT]الانشاء[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']:[/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']
[/FONT]الحجر من المواد الهامة التي[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] [/FONT]استخدمت في البناء قديماً نظراً لتوفره تقريباً في اغلب مناطق العالم ولديمومته حيث[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] [/FONT]بنيت به القصور والقلاع التي مازالت صامدة حتى يومنا هذا[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] .
[/FONT]وللحجر والصخور اهمية[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] [/FONT]بالغه في عملية تحمل اجهادات الضغط الكبيرة لذلك يصلح لبناء الجدران الحاملة للقوى[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] [/FONT]بينما لا يمكن استخدامه كأسطح مستوية لكونه مادة لا تتحمل العزوم الناتجة عن[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] [/FONT]الاحمال المختلفه لذك تم الاستعاضة عن الاسطح المستوية بالقباب والاقواس او يتم عمل[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] [/FONT]الاسقف بالخشب[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']...[/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']

[/FONT]
وللإنشاء بالحجر شروط وقواعد يجب[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] [/FONT]اتباعها[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']:[/FONT]
قواعد البناء بالحجر :ان الصفة الاساسية التي يجب ان تتوفر في حجر البناء هو تحمله لقوى الضغط وهذه الصفة تحدد شكل توضع الاحجار وامكانية استخامها وترابط المداميك فيها.

القواعد التي يجب اتباعها:
1- أن يكون الحجر قابلاً للتوضع.
2- يجب أن تتوضع كل حجرة قدر الامكان على ضلها الكبر أو سطحها الكبر.
3- المساحة المقصوصة منه يجب أن تكون مسطحة ومتوازية.
4- الأحجار المركبة من شرائح يجب أن تقص بشكل أن تؤثر عليها القوى عمودية على تركيبها ألشرائحي.
5- الأحجار الكبيرة توضع بالمداميك الأولى والمنخفضة وبالأركان والزوايا.
6- بعد كل متر ونصف من ارتفاع جدار حجر طبيعي يجب أن يوضع صف من الحجر الأفقي تماماً ويجب أن يوازن.
7- يجب أن تعمر المداميك دائما المدماك المؤلف من الأحجار الطولية ثم يأتي بعده المدماك المؤلف من الحجار العرضية, أو أن يتألف المدماك من حجرين طوليين بعدهم حجر عرضي وهكذا.
8- كل جدار يجب أن لايقل عدد احجار المدماك فيه عن حجرين.
9- الأحجار ذات المسامات يجب أن توضع لها مونه مناسبة MGII فالمونة الاسمنتية القاسية تؤدي إلى نتائج سلبية وذلك لأن الرطوبة ستبقى داخل الحجر حيث تمنعها المونه الاسمنتية القاسية من الخروج.
10- سماكة الفاصل العرضي يجب أن لا تتعدى 3 سم بين الأحجار.
11-الفراغات المتبقية بين الأحجار يجب أن تحشى بالحجار الصغيرة وان لا تترك فارغة.
12- الفواصل الطولية في الجدران الحجرية ذات الطبقات والمداميك يجب أن تبلغ 1 سم وفي الجدران ذات الحجر المنحوت على الاقل 1.5 سم.
13- يجب تفادي الفواصل المتصالبة وان تتلاقى أكثر من ثلاث فواصل مع بعضها البعض بالواجهة.
14- الفواصل العمودية لا يسمح للها بالتلاقي بأكثر من مدماكين.
15- ضد انزحال الأحجار عن بعضها البعض يمكن استخدام كلابات معدنية أو لاقطات معدنية.
16- أن كل المونة اللاصقة بين الأحجار لها تحملاً للشد اقل من الأحجار وهي ليست مواد لاصقة.
17- الفاصل الأفقي يقع عمودي على القوة.

الحجر في التصميم الداخلي:
الحجر مادة تعطي الإحساس بالفخامة وتضفي الاحساس بالطبيعة الخارجية للفراغ الداخلي ويستخدم كثيراً في مجال التصميم الداخلي كإكساء للأرضيات أو الجدران ويجب التنبيه هنا إلى أن الحجر المستخدم لعمليات الديكور لا يتحمل إلا ثقل نفسه فهو لا يقوم بحمل أو نقل أي نوع من أنواع القوى, يستخدم كشرائح بسماكات صغيره لغرض الاكساء فقط ...

للحجر استخدامات متعددة لا تعد ولا تحصى ومن ذلك استخدامه في اللاند سكيب وفي السلالم والمداخن والاعمدة الديكورية ويمكن ان يتداخل مع مواد اخرى كالخشب للتعبير عن الطبيعة او الحديد او الزجاج ليعطي الاحساس بتضاد حيث يضفي الاحساس بثقله الشعور بالاتزان مع الاحساس بخفة الزجاج او الحديد...

كما شرَّف الله بعض الحجارة بأن جعلها رمزًا لطقوس الحج في مكة المكرمة ، مثل تقبيل الحجر الأسود (ويسمى أحيانا الحجر الأسعد)
وإذا صادف الحجر يد نحَّات عظيم، لحوله هذا النحات إلى تماثيل في غاية الروعة والإتقان، ولعل المعابد والآثار المصريةَ الخالدة، تدل على ذلك، فقد حول المصريون العظماء الحجر إلى معالمَ فنية وتاريخية خالدة مثل المسلات ، والتماثيل كتمثال رمسيس، وتمثال إخناتون، وتمثال نفرتيتي وغيرها من التماثيل ، ومثل المعابد كمعبد الكرنك ومعبد حتشبسوت ومعبد الأقصر، وغيرها من المعابد. وما بالنا نذهب بعيدا ، وأمامنا أهم وأكبر أثر مصنوع من الحجر في تاريخ البشرية، وهو الأهرام الثلاثة في الجيزة: هرم خوفو، وهرم خفرع، وهرم منقرع، وأمام هذه الأهرام الثلاثة يربض أبو الهول، وهو أَثَر حجري عظيم أيضا. 

ان الحجر وسيلة متطورة لإضفاء الفخامة على التصميم الداخلي و أن للحجر العديد من الأنواع ومنها الحجر الأردني وحجر الرياض والحجر الصناعي،الحجر الصناعي يعد من أسهل أنواع الحجر استخداما في الديكور الداخلي لسهولة تشكيله، ووجود طبقة ناعمة على سطحه، إضافة إلى أن الحجر الأردني الذي يطلق عليه اسم الحجر المسمسم ، وهو نوع من الحجر الأردني لا يؤدي إلى ضرر عند الاحتكاك به، ويختلف عن الأنواع التي يتم استخدامها من الحجر خارج المنزل، أما حجر الرياض أفاد أنه من أنواع الحجر التي يصعب استخدامها داخل المنزل نتيجة إلى صعوبة تشكيله داخل المنزل.



وعن مدى إقبال العديد من الأفراد على استخدام الحجر في الديكور الداخلي والخارجي قال إن هناك رغبة لدى العديد من الأفراد في تنفيذ أشكال مبتكرة من الديكور الداخلي وخاصة الحجر، مشيرا إلى أن الحجر الصناعي يعتمد في تنفيذه وجماله على المهندس الذي يقوم بالرسم وصب القوالب، ويتميز بتوفر ألوان متعددة ومختلفة، وعن أفضل ألوان الحجر أبان أن الألوان البيج والسكري والطوبي، هي من أرقى ألوان الحجر.
و توجد أفكار حديثة للمصممين في استخدام الحجر في المجالس والصالات المفتوحة كما يسهل تركيب الحجر على الأقواس والأعمدة وتلبيس الجدران والكرانيش العلوية وتحت السقف وصنع أشكال منحوتة بالحجر.


و أن للحجر استخدامات كبيرة في إضفاء طابع الرقي والتميز على المنازل سواء في ديكورها الداخلي والخارجي، إضافة إلى دوره في إضفاء طابع الثراء والرقي على التصاميم ، حيث يتحول المبنى بفعل الحجر إلى قلعة أو حصن منيع يضم التراث القديم بثوب مبتكر.

و أنه يصعب استخدام الحجر في المطابخ لصعوبة التنظيف، وكذلك يصعب استخدامه في غرف الأطفال، ويمكن الاستفادة منه في صنع المدافئ وقد تفننت العديد من الشركات في توفير أنواع من الحجر مقاوم لعوامل الطبيعة من الأمطار والأتربة، وكذلك ما يسمى باللبن القديم "المشاشكو "وهو يشبه الطين القديم، ويتم استخدامه في تصميم الصالات التراثية، وقد راعت الشركات المنفذة لمثل هذه النوعية من الديكور أن يكون مقاوما للبكتيريا، ويمكن استخدامه في الديكور الداخلي والخارجي، وهو معالج بحيث إنه يكون قابلا للغسيل بدون أن تنمو في الحشرات.


و أنه برزت العديد من الدهانات الديكورية، ويكون نصفها مائيا ونصفها زيتيا، حيث برزت ألوان داكنة وجريئة،وأن هناك رغبة كبيرة من الناس في التوجه للأشكال المبتكرة والحديثة وهي أفكار بدأ الغرب في تنفيذها في إيطاليا وأوروبا وأصبحت ألوان المنزل الواحد تتشكل عبر العديد من الألوان والتصاميم والأحجار.
و يمكن تقسيم الأنواع المختلفة من الأحجار المتوفرة في الأسواق إلى حجر الجرانيت والرخام والصخور الصفائحية والترافتين والمرمر وصخر الكوارتز، أما عن الأنواع المتوفرة من الحجر المحلي فهناك الحجر الجيري الذي يضم الحجر الأبيض والأصفر والكريم.

و أن الحجر الرملي الأصفر يستعمل في الأرضيات الخارجية والحديقة الخارجية والشلالات والنوافير والبرك، وينقسم الحجر إلى أنواع حجر أملس أبيض، وحجر أبيض منحوت، وحجر أبيض مدقوق.


وعن استخدام الحجر في المباني من الخارج " هو الاختيار الأمثل، وينصح باستخدام الرخام في الواجهات التي يكون بها عنصر زجاجي، واستخدام الحجر في الأعمدة والحليات والكرانيش والنوافذ، ويرجع التصميم في النهاية إلى حس المصمم".
وأن اختيار الحجر في التصميم لابد أن يكون قرارا مبكرا، لأن ذلك سيوفر على المالك الكثير من التكلفة الاقتصادية، كما يمكن استخدام القوالب الحجرية المتوفرة في المصنع المنفذ لأعمال الحجر، كما يجب تنفيذ الحجر بواسطة متخصصين.

وعن أثر الإنارة والضوء على الواجهات الحجرية إنها تضفي لمسة جمالية، إضافة إلى ما تمنحه من ظلال تضفي الكثير على مادة الحجر،وأن كل حجر يحتاج إلى إضاءة معينة وفقا للونه، فالحجر الأبيض يحتاج إلى إضاءة لونها أبيض والأصفر يحتاج إلى إضاءة لونية صفراء، مع أهمية متابعة توزيع البقع الضوئية، والاهتمام بالاستعانة بمتخصصين في الإنارة المخفية عن النظر.

​[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']وشكراً   
​[/FONT]


----------



## مصون ال (26 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك أخي أحمد


----------



## Abo Fares (26 أبريل 2008)

شكراً م. أحمد على هذا الموضوع الثري، ولكن عندي مداخلة واحدة، هل من الممكن إنشاء مبنى متعدد الطوابق من الحجر؟
كما أعتقد أنه من الضروري استخدام البيتون المسلح في الأبنية الحجرية، مثلاً كوضع عمودين (كالأعمدة المخفية في جدران القص البيتونية المسلحة) على جانبي الجدار لمقاومة عزوم الانعطاف الناتجة عن الحمولات الأفقية المطبقة، وأن نستخدم أيضاً جسر من البيتون المسلح كعتبة أعلى النافذة أو الباب.. إلخ


----------

